
Show HN: HN Theater – Talks and Videos of Hacker News - yaj54
https://yahnd.com/theater/
======
ghostbrainalpha
Great project! In general I love the style of Hacker News and like how you
copied it.

But if there was ever a site that it made it worth it to embed videos, this
would be it.

I don't want to have to click each link to go to a new tab. I would love to
just auto play all these videos in a playlist right from the page.

~~~
yaj54
Thanks! Most of the videos are embedded -- for example:
[https://yahnd.com/theater/r/vimeo/36579366/](https://yahnd.com/theater/r/vimeo/36579366/)

Simple Made Easy is not embedded because it looked to me like embeds were
against InfoQ's TOS.

Or do you mean embedded on the rankings pages where there are lists of videos?
The individual pages are there to showcase the HN comments, but I could see
doing both.

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
I meant on the rankings page, but I can see how that would make it harder to
highlight the discussion around each video.

------
yaj54
Hey HN -- I made this site to give myself a steady stream of intriguing videos
(mostly talks) to watch. I'm partial to the monthly ranking [0] as I find that
many of those videos hit my personal threshold of "worth watching". Rankings,
search index, and HN comments on vids are all updated live.

Hope you enjoy -- comments appreciated.

[0] [https://yahnd.com/theater/?t=month](https://yahnd.com/theater/?t=month)

~~~
HeWhoLurksLate
Awesome, thanks! I was just wondering what I should repost first!

/s

Just kidding- this is pretty awesome, and I'm glad you made it. Thank you!

------
dbieber
It would be great to see the video durations in the rankings.

------
phyrex
Well that's certainly well deserved!

~~~
dang
Submitted title was _Show HN: HN Theater – “Simple Made Easy” Is Most Popular
Video of Hacker News_

We changed the URL from
[https://yahnd.com/theater/r/infoq/presentations/simple-
made-...](https://yahnd.com/theater/r/infoq/presentations/simple-made-easy/)
so the discussion will be about this project rather than a specific video.

